# Can't wait!



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

preludedrew: Don't mind my dirty screen. ICS booting on the HP Touchpad. #eatyourheartout http://t.co/k3Lg0NkZ

Original Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/145393839761408001
Sent via TweetDeck

This should be interesting.


----------



## mastamind518 (Nov 8, 2011)

So close.... maybe by end of Dec?

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> preludedrew: Don't mind my dirty screen. ICS booting on the HP Touchpad. #eatyourheartout http://t.co/k3Lg0NkZ
> 
> Original Tweet:
> 
> ...


But does anything work? ;-)


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Nothing works afaik


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

almost the same with this post http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3477-releasealpha2discussion-cyanogenmod-team-touchpad-port/page__view__findpost__p__247218

but the CM team seems like more interested in NC for the moment.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm not too concerned with cm9, I'd love to see Miui 4 after cm9 source is released for the tp


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Fattire released a very alpha build for the Nook Color. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=20096527&postcount=156

Lots of stuff doesn't work Iike sound. Stole my wife's NC for a few weeks to play with it.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Fattire released a very alpha build for the Nook Color.
> http://forum.xda-dev...7&postcount=156
> 
> Lots of stuff doesn't work Iike sound. Stole my wife's NC for a few weeks to play with it.


Awesome!! Did you read fattire's warning, its funny...
*Fattire says:*
...............This software is likely to be terrible and cause problems including permanent data loss, hair loss, and/or the destruction of your property and the death of your pets.......................This is a preview of a work in progress, not a final product, and it's not meant for people to use day-to-day. Don't be a dick. Thanks.


----------

